# Vereinswappen verzerren



## keineus (24. September 2007)

Tach zusammen,

ich wollte unser Vereinsintro ungefähr so haben, wie das vom VFL Bochum. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich die Effekte bei dem Wappen erstellen soll...Habe mit dem Verzerrungsfilter rumprobiert bekomme es allerdings nicht so hin.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

hier der Link:
http://www.vfl-bochum.de/vfl2004/gif/startseite_neu_ausschnitt_meinrevieristhier.jpg

Das ganze im Hintergrund soll anders werden, aber ich würde gerne das Wappen so haben...
Vielen Dank...


----------



## kuhlmaehn (24. September 2007)

Du kannst bei Verflüssigen Wölben nehmen und es damit etwas wölben. Dann noch einen Schatten setzen und diesen Lichfleck von Hand einzeichnen.
Damit solltest du es eigneltich recht gut hinkriegen können.


----------



## hammi (24. September 2007)

Fluchtpunkt in "Filter" ist da glaube ich das richtige. Ich kann dir leider gar nicht so genau sagen wie das geht. Da müsstest du dir mal ein Tutorial raussuchen. Hab damit zwar auch schon mal "rumgebastelt" aber komm jetzt nicht dahinter wie das war.


----------



## keineus (24. September 2007)

Danke, also zu 1) Verflüssigen und Wölben habe ich nicht...habe trotzdem nen bisschen rumgeschaut...leider konnte ich damit nicht den Effekt erzielen.
zu 2) Du weisst nicht reinzufällig, wo hier ein Tutorial zu finden ist...damit habe ich noch nie gearbeitet.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (24. September 2007)

Welche Photoshopversion hast du denn?
Ich hab mal ein bisschen rumprobiert und bin irgendwie absolut nicht zufrieden.
Mir fällt aber gerade nichts ein um das besser hinzukriegen


----------



## hammi (24. September 2007)

Tut mir leid, da bin ich überfragt. Aber mit der Suchenfunktion könntest du was finden. Ich schau einfach mal mit rum.

http://www.adobe.com/de/designcenter...9avrvanpt.html


----------



## keineus (24. September 2007)

Also ich arbeite mit Photoshop CS2...guck, ich schaue mir das mal an...ich hatte mal ein Tutorial dazu gefunden, allerdings ist das ganze wohl nicht mehr online...leider...ich werde mal suchen und schauen.


----------



## hammi (24. September 2007)

http://www.adobe.com/de/designcenter/photoshop/articles/phs9avrvanpt.html

Dürfte das richtige sein. Isn Tut zu Fluchtpunkt.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2007)

keineus hat gesagt.:


> Also ich arbeite mit Photoshop CS2...guck, ich schaue mir das mal an...ich hatte mal ein Tutorial dazu gefunden, allerdings ist das ganze wohl nicht mehr online...leider...ich werde mal suchen und schauen.




Also wenn du CS2 hast, hast du auf jeden Fall "Verflüssigen"....ist schon mind. ab der 7er dabei.

Filter -> Verflüssigen...
oder
Umsch+Strg+X


----------



## keineus (24. September 2007)

Das Verflüssigen ist dabei...aber wölben kann ich unter dieser Opition nicht finden!
Ich probiere später das Tutorial mal aus, vielleicht bekomme ich es so hin.


----------

